# Labor??contractions??how to tell?



## lovethetailyall (Feb 1, 2007)

:shock:what do contractions look like..and laboor?how can we tell its happening?:?


----------



## pamnock (Feb 1, 2007)

A normal birth goes rather fast, so you generally don&#39;t see a doe in labor. She bears down when having contractions and may make small grunting noises.

Pam


----------



## lovethetailyall (Feb 2, 2007)

ok so like pushes lower to the ground??and what dous it mean??isshe pushing?


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Feb 2, 2007)

It looks like she is straining to push something out. It only lasts for a second, then nothing, then she will do it again.

Sharon


----------



## lovethetailyall (Feb 3, 2007)

ok they will be born tonight or tommorow night!:colors::elephant::bunnydance:


----------

